# It is not hard to fake a screenshot.



## salxtina (Nov 18, 2017)

It is in fact very easy, firebug lets you type new text into a captured chat image, etc.
To then treat one maybe-real screenshot as 'evidence' of a woman lying makes no sense.

Meanwhile there are open threads that people keep starting as hookup/dating propositions... ::meh::


----------



## autumn (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm confused, what screenshot are you talking about?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 18, 2017)

prolly the thread in shady/untrustworthy people. All of that made me kind of uncomfortable tbh.


----------



## outlawloose (Nov 19, 2017)

#fakenews


----------



## Grubblin (Nov 19, 2017)

There's a shady thread where this girl is a accusing a Traveller of unwanted sexual advances. The guy posts some screen shots to prove his side of the story. Matt ends up calling bs and banning her. 

I don't know shit either way as to what happened and who's right - no judgement either way. It's not my business, I'm just trying to help find the thread, I think.


----------



## Grubblin (Nov 19, 2017)

Threads called Don't Panic. It's right at the top.


----------



## scarletpimpernel (Nov 19, 2017)

lol drama


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 20, 2017)

Ban the dude too. Solved.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 20, 2017)

well all we had to go on was 2 peoples internet posts and unfortunately the chick came across as a fruit loop / bunny boiler who faked memory loss..... also unfortunately @salxtina has a big downer on men so can't believe the available evidence


----------



## autumn (Nov 20, 2017)

Not necessarily. With my limited knowledge of forensic image analysis (error level analysis, principal component analysis etc) I'd put money on the image not being a fake - at least nothing in the image has been modified. It could be a sophisticated fake but it doesn't line up with any of the many available generators nor do I believe anyone would go through the effort of making one from scratch - and regardless the image has never been opened in photoshop (lack of rainbowing in ELA despite having been converted from png to jpg to png)


----------



## salxtina (Nov 25, 2017)

Yes, this is about a woman being banned for saying that dontpanic was harassing her. (which is possible regardless of whether or not the other events alleged happened.) The 'evidence' that she was lying was no more compelling than her account of him harassing her.

Thanks for the compliment, though, trader. It's good to be recognized alongside... someone you could only compare to a hateful caricature from a ridiculous movie with no parallels in real life. Classy.

Easier than photoshop, basically any web browser can be made to display alternate text through the 'inspect element' function.
Consider the following (which you clearly didn't write)


----------



## autumn (Nov 26, 2017)

salxtina said:


> Yes, this is about a woman being banned for saying that dontpanic was harassing her. (which is possible regardless of whether or not the other events alleged happened.) The 'evidence' that she was lying was no more compelling than her account of him harassing her.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, though, trader. It's good to be recognized alongside... someone you could only compare to a hateful caricature from a ridiculous movie with no parallels in real life. Classy.
> 
> ...



I use the devtools more than I'd like to. In this case it isn't relevant because it's an android screenshot of the messaging app. Photoshop or GIMP would be needed to edit it with any level of sophistication. Take this image as an example:





This image has been compressed into a jpg, the text imposed, then compressed again.

When we perform an error level analysis on this image, followed by a histogram equalization, the results are pretty revealing. We can clearly make out the text that was compressed once:






While the text that was compressed twice is reduced to background noise:






When dealing with PNGs and multiple image type conversions things get trickier. However, the most telling thing in that regard is the lack of rainbowing in the image. Because of the way photoshop compresses jpgs, error level analysis can reveal whether the image has been saved using photoshop. 

Again, nothing is certain and I'm not particularly talented at this.. just saying I personally really doubt the image is fake.


----------

